# Rice Cooker



## Guest (Oct 3, 1999)

This isn't a recipe. I just bought a small rice cooker and make brown rice in it as a side dish. I've found it very helpful for my ibs and easy to use. I also eat plenty of vegetables and whole wheat bread. I stopped using psylium because it caused trouble with my esophagus. I am slowly improving from the pain, and other symptoms.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 1999)

Welcome to the board. Thanks for posting this info. Join us on the other board sometimes.------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------

